# Anyone there in Guanajuato (city)?



## dolores01 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I would like to hear from any expat living in Guanajuato.

Specifically, I'd like to know of your impressions of the quality of life there, what you love/like and don't like about the city, and-in particular- your perceptions of your personal safety there, and what you know of others' perceptions. How safe do you feel, have you been a victim of any kind of crime? Or do you know of other people, foreigners or Mexicans, who've suffered from crime?

I'm considering moving there. I have lived in Mexico previously (hace mucho tiempo!), speak Spanish and "know my way around" (with plenty left to learn, no doubt).

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You seem very concerned about 'victims' but will be hard pressed to find any. Please don't confuse the confrontations between cartels, police, army, etc. with the petty criminal who might snatch a VCR if given the chance.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We live in the state of Guanajuato about 1.5 hours from the city. It is one our favorite places to visit both for ourselves and with visitors. For a number of reasons, none having to do with safety concerns, all of our friends there have moved. The things that we like most are that feels very like a European city as the downtown is very compact with very narrow streets.
Driving downtown is very confusing and difficult but good public transportation and the underground roadways and parking work for us. Guanajuato is also very much a student town dominated by the University just off the main square. There are few expat tourists.
Because the University is one of if not the premier arts oriented university in Mexico there are always arts oriented activities. Spanish is critical as really not much English focus at all.
There are also three world class potters that we choose to make part of any visit.
It is also a beautiful city with some of the most spectacular views you will ever see. 
Guanajuato has also been one of the most wealthy Mexican cities for almost 500 years and this continues. They have just created a very large sports complex that is adjacent to a major new acquatic center.
As I said, I have never heard security concerns above the normal be aware of surroundings. Just before leaving Mexico we had a discussion with our cook about security in Guanajuato as her son has been accepted to the University. She has no concerns.
Because of the compact nature and topology, it is more crowded than I would want on a full time basis but there are a lot of new places being built above the town near Valenciana that would work. Since we don't live there, I'm not up on services such as hospitals.
Not sure what else that I could add but please ask any questions you might have. I do think that in the past there was someone that responded as a resident on another thread.


----------

